#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Design criteria for process and mechanic

## OMID1351

The best Design Manual for every process engineer in Refinery
 :Smile: 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Design criteria for process and mechanic

----------


## Kamel

Thank you

----------


## sa12345

Thanks

----------


## R_RAZI

Thank you

----------


## laminars

Thank you

----------


## muegrob

Thank YOU

----------


## muegrob

Thanks Dude

----------


## nicetw

Thanks alot

----------


## nicetw

> The best Design Manual for every process engineer in Refinery
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted



Thanks

----------


## kp2008

Thank a million...

----------


## maxim

thank you

----------


## nandy

thanx

----------


## Kigman

Someone can upload file again


ThanksSee More: Design criteria for process and mechanic

----------


## Manish318

Please reupload the file .
Thanks in advane.

----------


## rgopinath

kindly reupload the file .
thanks 
gopinath

----------

